# ISO Lentil soup recipes and ideas



## tdiprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay so I have a few lentils around. I have about a cup and a half. 
Is that enough for soup for 2?
And any ideas on making some soup?
How do I cook the lentils?
What are some good herbs to use with them?
What else to serve with the soup?

I haven't made lentil soup before and wanted to try. Any help will do.
Thanks!
britt


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 30, 2008)

chicken broth
diced tomatoes or stewed tomatoes
ground cumin
chili powder
bay leaf
sausage (kielbasa or andouille)

That's what I would add to lentil soup anyway.


----------



## tdiprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

how long would you cook it for?


----------



## redkitty (Jan 30, 2008)

I make lentils often, usually they only take 20ish minutes when cooking by themselves.  When I make lentil soup I cook the veg first in olive oil (celery carrots onion garlic) for about ten minutes.  Then add water, lentils and tomatoes and cook for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 30, 2008)

I use a smoked ham hock in my lentil soup. I do the same as redkitty with the veg's then throw the rest in. I usually add s & p and a bay leaf, also. It's usually very good. At least, we like it.
By the way, I can never find "french" lentils that a lot of recipes call for. Can I just sub plain old brown lentils?


----------



## redkitty (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you can sub brown for french lentils!  French lentils (puy) are very easy to find here so I use them often.  I use red and green and brown lentils too!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 30, 2008)

When I cook lentils, not really a soup) I sometimes like to add Garam Masala towrad the very end of cooking. It adds a different, but yet very pleasing flavor that I enjoy!


----------



## redkitty (Jan 30, 2008)

No wonder we get along so well Uncle B, I put the same thing in my lentil soup!


----------



## radhuni (Jan 30, 2008)

I can give you a recipe for Indian lentil soup

Boil the lentils with a handful sweet peas
add a pinch of turmeric powder
heat some in a pan and fry some chopped tomatoes, onions and garlics
pour the lentil in the pan
add sugar and salt according to taste
boil for 5 min 
add chopped coriander


----------



## radhuni (Jan 30, 2008)

> When I cook lentils, not really a soup) I sometimes like to add Garam Masala towrad the very end of cooking. It adds a different, but yet very pleasing flavor that I enjoy!



We also add garam masala 

And if you add ghee (clarified butter) and garam masala both I think the flavor will be more pleasing.


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never cooked lentils either, and I have a sack that's been in the pantry for 3 or 4 years. I appreciate the advice here...and I vow to cook them soon!


----------



## redkitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Constance said:


> I've never cooked lentils either, and I have a sack that's been in the pantry for 3 or 4 years. I appreciate the advice here...and I vow to cook them soon!



Lentils are really fabulous!  I make a wonderful Vegetable Lentil Nut Loaf that is so tasty, even my meat loving husband likes it!

Another thing I love to do with them is make lentil salads, served over greens or brown rice.


----------



## TanyaK (Jan 30, 2008)

Lentils are one of those things that I always vow to eat more of but never do. Here's a good soup recipe : 
Cook onion,garlic and bacon in olive oil until brown, add carrot,parsnip and celery and cook for 5 min, stir in lentils (rinsed).vegetable stock,tomato paste and water and bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 30min. Stir in risoni(or rice) and more water - stir for 10 min. Add spring onion,parsley and lemon rind and season to taste. Serve with grated parmesan. Was too lazy to type in measurements but let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## tdiprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks guys for the ideas. If I just boil the lentils how long should I do it?
And I have some ham broth...that would work too right?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 30, 2008)

I always hear that lentils take about 20 minutes - for some reason mine always take longer.  Start testing them after 20 minutes and see what happens.  Ham broth will be perfect!


----------



## redkitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, 20 minutes should be good!


----------



## tdiprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

cool...I will try it out in the next day or so... we have work tonight and tomorrow...and that mean driving.. I generally pack sandwiches. Friday I'll make some lentil soup... Right now the only meat I have to put with it is Italian sausage, or else a couple pork chops...
I'm thawing the sausage. I have a bunch to use up. Maybe I'll brown it and then cut it into the soup. Got some carrots...some onion, garlic and I'll do a few other seasonings. 
It'll be good.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 2, 2008)

I started cooking lentil soup last year.  I normally cook up a pot of 15-bean soup.  I dice up carrots, celery, & onions and cook those in the microwave for a few min. till done or almost done.  I sometimes add diced, cooked potatoes too.  Then I pour them into my bean pot and mix up.  I add about 3 or more cloves of minced garlic.  I add diced, cooked ham.  I add Paula Deen's House Seasoning.  Whenever I don't have ham, I add leftover, cut-up beef or pork roasts.  

Paula's House Seasoning:  1/4 c. black pepper, 1/4 c. garlic powder, & 1 c. salt.  Mix together and put into a shaker.  

I'm allergic to tomatoes which bothers my sinuses.  So, I cook a lot without them.  I can eat them but in moderation.

Whenever I cook fresh or frozen veggies, I like cooking them in the Glad microwaveable veggie bags.  Those things are really neat!  It sure beats cooking them in my microwaveble steamer with water in the bottom of it.

I'm not too good with using herbs.  So, I'm still experimenting a little with those to find out what I like & don't like in my soups & etc. food.

Darlene


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 3, 2008)

try a mess of lentils with some good !!! polish smoked sausage onions garlic and some strong chicken stock S&P and a few drops of Lea and Perrins out of theis world yummy


----------



## Turando (Feb 3, 2008)

I make a Turkish style soup. 

Basically saute some onions, add a chopped up potato and a carrot, add some garlic, add some tomato paste and then add the lentils. Add chicken stock (or water and a chicken stock cube) and let it all cook. Add some pepper, salt, cuming, red chilli flakes and some dried mint. Then blend it till smooth once it is cooked. Then melt some butter and add some mint to the butter (about 2 tbsp) and let it cook. Drizzle this into the pot and mix up. Dried mint goes wonderfully with this soup. 

BTW this is for red lentils. You can also add a handful of burghul to the pot too or evil rice.


----------



## kawarthagal (Feb 3, 2008)

*Lentil recipe ideas*

Hi from across the lake! (and burried in snow too)Well i have a friend whom is really watching her money and cooks lentils a lot.Some time ago i bookmarked this site at vegweb...as you can see there is about 86 different recipes there look for the lentil picture,some soups stews and other stuff,here is the link.
go to vegweb.com,i noticed they are vegetarian related,it has a recipe box,meal planner etc there
Lentils are pretty cheap,whenever i buy them its at a bulk store near home.Hope that helps!!!


----------

